# Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning



## marshmallowXO (Dec 21, 2013)

My boyfriend bought this for me yesterday, and I'm absolutely loving it! 
I'd been warned by reviews that the game pace itself was too slow but I've found it no problem at all. It's sort of like a slower paced Animal Crossing with farming features etc.


Does anyone else have this game?


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 21, 2013)

i have it but i dont play it anymore
it was fun for me but after playing it for a while i got bored of it. i should get back into it ;;


----------



## marshmallowXO (Dec 21, 2013)

i've already managed to sink a good 5 hours and 41 minutes into it. D:


----------



## puppy (Dec 21, 2013)

i got it at the same time as i bought fire emblem and honestly..... its really boring to me. ive only played one sitting of it and ive had it for 3 weeks now. ive been playing fire emblem and pokemon


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 21, 2013)

The first season was far too long honestly, especially since it felt like one big tutorial. :/ It does kind of pick up pace but still it was dreadfully dull.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 21, 2013)

I played it but it was honestly really dull with not a lot of content. I wish they stuck with better storyline like Animal Parade.


----------



## marshmallowXO (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess it's sorta just to teach a lot of first-timers how to be completely prepared. I'm enjoying it because I found it infuriating on older versions when you just have to sorta figure out what to do.

I'm also quite into slow-paced games so…


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 21, 2013)

Slow paced games aren't terrible, I just hate having things drag on for ages though. Kinda what I like about Rune Factory, you have set your own pace. Farm or dungeon crawl?


----------



## marshmallowXO (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't played Rune Factory unfortunately  I've heard good things about it though!

I do like how in Harvest Moon though you get to the part with the Forest Sprites. Things have started to get interesting :3


----------



## puppy (Dec 21, 2013)

i havent liked any of the recent harvest moons as much as i liked DS and DS Cute

they seemed more... difficult to me? i liked how you could plant an absurd amount of crops and then get the harvest sprites you unlocked to water them for you and do other things for you. i really miss that actually


----------



## marshmallowXO (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't really played many Harvest Moon games. It could also be why I'm enjoying it so much xD


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 21, 2013)

marshmallowXO said:


> I haven't played Rune Factory unfortunately  I've heard good things about it though!
> 
> I do like how in Harvest Moon though you get to the part with the Forest Sprites. Things have started to get interesting :3



imo, rune factory is way better than harvest moon. there's a lot more to do and the characters/plot are much more interesting


----------



## Maeka (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm a Harvest Moon addict and I enjoy it a lot, but for some reason I don't like it as much as the older ones...might change my mind once I put more hours into it though. Been a bit addicted to ACNL lately lol.


----------



## Mary (Dec 22, 2013)

My whole playing experience was fueled by my feel for Neil. Seriously. I even go him to reverse confess and propose. Am I pathetic? And Rune Factory ounds interesting!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 22, 2013)

For those of you wondering, here the gist of the beginning of most, if not all, Rune Factory Games.

1. Character loses amnesia.
2. Character lands up in a Town.
3. Characters help said character with farming, battling monsters, etc.

That's not exactly how it goes, but it's kind of like that. Rune Factory 4 lets you do what you want to do, like using Prince Points to host festivals, make buildings, etc. It's pretty similar to New Leaf!

----
Back on-topic: I got bored of ANB after the first year. It was pretty slow in the first season. After that, I started to play only at least once a week. However, when I do play, it's for at least 3 hours. I never really liked the handheld games other than DS.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2013)

The stupid frame rate issue put me off the game bigtime.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> For those of you wondering, here the gist of the beginning of most, if not all, Rune Factory Games.
> 
> 1. Character loses amnesia.
> 2. Character lands up in a Town.
> ...



Ah, yes, the first season tutorial from HELL.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 23, 2013)

It picks up after the first month. Then you'll no longer have time to do all the things you want to do in one day. O_O


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess I like the ANB xD Just not as addicting because when I play HM games, my main goal is to marry lol.
I already married Neil and gonna go for Allen in the next file but I'm dead lazy to unlock a salon again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 24, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> The stupid frame rate issue put me off the game bigtime.



Are you talking about Tale of Two Towns or A New Beginning? Didn't notice any issues with A New Beginning.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah there were definite frame rate problems in the town and farm. It was noticeably different to being indoors or in the mountain/river area.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 25, 2013)

Every time I play a Harvest Moon game, I get scared that once I stop, I can't ever pick it up again.
It happened with ToT, it happened with Animal Parade, and it even happened with Twin Towns.
The thing is, I finished both of the Wii games, they were so addicting.
But for both Twin Towns and A New Beginning, I stopped much earlier. I really want to keep playing. But I'd be just out of sync. And if I start over, well... I'm pretty sure the majority of the comments will explain the 'first month'.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Jan 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Yeah there were definite frame rate problems in the town and farm. It was noticeably different to being indoors or in the mountain/river area.



I have to ask, were you playing with the cartridge or digital copy? o: I have the cartridge and it doesn't have any frame rate issues. I would know because I spent over 350 hours on the game. 8U Also because there were frame rate issues in ToT and AP so I know which to compare with.

And yeah, I have to agree with the first month of the game. If HM: ANB wasn't the only game on my 3DS at the time (and if I weren't so excited about playing it) I probably would've stopped early as well. Tutorials are always boring to go through for veterans of the game.

After the first month though, you soon won't have enough time to do the things you want in a day. xD That's why they had crops able to survive without being watered for a day or two so that you can manage your time more efficiently. The game has literally SO MUCH to do. Besides farming you have to befriend the townspeople, gather/hoard materials to build buildings, take care of animals. 

The most awesome thing is customization. So many outfits to choose from, hairstyles, faces, _skin color_ and you can choose which buildings go where. If you hate or don't want to interact with someone, just place them as far away from your farm as possible. If you're courting someone, you can place them right by the gates of your farm. 

The reason why this game is my most favorite of all is that it doesn't get boring too fast because of too much repetitiveness. The older games were simpler, yeah, but it gets boring quickly because you do the same thing over and over again and pretty soon your only objective will be to have as much money as possible. By the third year you'll have done all there is you could possibly do in the game. In ANB they added so many things to enhance the gameplay that you could play until Year 10 and not be completely done with everything. At the latest, you'll probably be married at year 5 or 6 (if you get a late bachelor/bachelorette and went for both reverse confession/proposal). In fact, most animals unlock by default only after the first 2-3 years and most buildings and items you can't build or get until after the first year or two (unless you take steps to unlock them earlier). To me it is the most perfect HM game everrrr. Everything about it just makes me soooo happy. <3

I'm sorry for the long post but I just really love this game so much. 8U Obviously.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

i was gonna get this but i got rf4 instead. is this worth getting?? i kinda want it to marry michelle..,,
maybe ill grab this after bravely default


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i was gonna get this but i got rf4 instead. is this worth getting?? i kinda want it to marry michelle..,,
> maybe ill grab this after bravely default



Michelle is utter trash! It's alright, personally I'd just stick with RF4.


----------



## Mary (Jan 12, 2014)

Isn't she that Magician girl with the pink hair? She makes you give her a diamond and a pink diamond before you can marry her.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2014)

Mary said:


> Isn't she that Magician girl with the pink hair? She makes you give her a diamond and a pink diamond before you can marry her.



Yep. Read her heart events (I'm lame like that) and immediately nope'd.


----------



## Mary (Jan 12, 2014)

Marry the witch princess!


----------



## Beary (Jan 12, 2014)

I haz that game. I am so addicted. I have played for 500 + hours, married the animal shop guy, and am on my way to having a kid.  Yay


----------



## Mary (Jan 12, 2014)

Neil or that other guy?


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> Michelle is utter trash! It's alright, personally I'd just stick with RF4.



she reminds me of nonon i love her because shes adorable and shes like me. a princess. you have no taste

also i saw theres a tsundere boy ill be going 4 him too


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2014)

tsundere said:


> she reminds me of nonon i love her because shes adorable and shes like me. a princess. you have no taste
> 
> also i saw theres a tsundere boy ill be going 4 him too



Nonon was so lame and disappointing though! Freaking Ryuko became so OP with Senketsu! 

Guess we know now we're not compatible in love! :V


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> Nonon was so lame and disappointing though! Freaking Ryuko became so OP with Senketsu!
> 
> Guess we know now we're not compatible in love! :V



did you just call my wife lame and disappointing wtf ....shes cute still..and hot...and can still kick ur butt ryuko is a mess rn suck it

we never were compatible u trash


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2014)

tsundere said:


> did you just call my wife lame and disappointing wtf ....shes cute still..and hot...and can still kick ur butt ryuko is a mess rn suck it
> 
> we never were compatible u trash



Tomxtsundere


----------



## taylalatbh (Jan 13, 2014)

I got this game a few weeks ago and I think it's awesome. Unfortunately I don't have enough time to play all the games I have on the go atm D:


----------



## radical6 (Jan 13, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Tomxtsundere



please dont make that a thing


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Mary said:


> Neil or that other guy?



Neil, lol. I loved how he opened up to my character. It was so sweet. c:


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 16, 2014)

Got this game today. C: 

Looks like I'll be marrying Neil and my second choice would be Rob. I'm pretty disappointed with all the bachelors though. :L Out of the bachelorettes, I definitely adore Felicity. Michelle would be my second choice.

The last one I played was Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. So that's my foundation when playing this game. I know all about shipping, getting money, taking care of animals & stuff like that.

The fodder system is quite different. In the Gamecube version we had a fenced area where you just had to use the sickle to collect fodder.

I'm still getting used to a lot of things. Haven't played it in so long. I'm worried about missing out on any important / big items. I'm using that Fogu website though. {:


----------



## puppy (Jan 16, 2014)

i liked a lot of th  bachelors in this game. i had such a hard time chosing but im going with sanjay bc dark skin and i love his hair <3


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2014)

One of the bachelorettes nicked my name.  

I started playing _ANB_ on New Years Day. Keep getting distracted by other games though so I'm only like five weeks into the game.  Building up the town is a little annoying though but it serves as a good way to get to know each individual character.


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 17, 2014)

Nevermind. Problem solved. C:


----------



## unravel (Jan 27, 2014)

Guys did you know that there is a new game called Harvest Moon: Connect to a New World. For Japanese it will be release on February 27,2014, I can't wait for US release!


----------



## Cou (Jan 27, 2014)

Omg yeah I remember coming across that!!! I can't wait for that *Q* Thanks for reminding me again though!!! Completed forgot omf


----------



## unravel (Jan 27, 2014)

Had to remind some people well I can't wait.
Still playing A New beginning, and to tell you this i haven't try marry in all HM series (Single since birth LOL)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Guys did you know that there is a new game called Harvest Moon: Connect to a New World. For Japanese it will be release on February 27,2014, I can't wait for US release!



That better come out soon enough, I'm itching to buy a HM game!


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Kippla said:


> That better come out soon enough, I'm itching to buy a HM game!



Haha. Don't count on it. You'd be better off buying _HM: ANB_.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2014)

That's what I'm planning to do. It looks really nice.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, the new game. I watched a video and the farming system is different. Instead of taking care of individual crop "squares," you take care of a 3 x 3 square. The graphics seem to be a minor improvement.


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Guys did you know that there is a new game called Harvest Moon: Connect to a New World. For Japanese it will be release on February 27,2014, I can't wait for US release!



Yes & I plan on buying it. <3



Spoiler: don't click if u no want spoiler



WE CAN HAVE BUNNIES. <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> Yes & I plan on buying it. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol WUT. WE CAN HAVE 



Spoiler



BUNNIES?



My life is complete.


----------

